# Sunday's Show and Tell....1/29/17



## jd56 (Jan 29, 2017)

Still too frigid to ride but, it's never to cold to pick. So...

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 29, 2017)

I like bike tools.

Here's a Little Brute fork straightener. Great condition. Will clean it up & hopefully never use.



 

 

 


This is a beauty. A Gendron bench-mounted wheel wire tensioning tool. 

 

 

 


 

Random stuff: Butterfield tap set up for 1" 24 tpi, some Eldi tools, two Raleigh Industries T sockets, another tap set up for 1" 24 tpi. Tool at upper left seems to be a leverage arm for pursuading mishapen steel.

 

 

 

 

Picked up this very cool Stanley 63 Spokeshaver...

 

...and this Giant Red Devil 101 nail puller


----------



## jd56 (Jan 29, 2017)

I want one...just saying. 
Wanna trade ?




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 29, 2017)

Good morning John!
This past week saw the addition of bike #10 to my small collection. A "nearly all original" Christmas green 1953 AMF Roadmaster Luxury Liner. At some point the original headlight was discarded and replaced by a Seiss unit. I've purchased the correct light and am having a spray can of matching green paint mixed, should be ready in a couple days. Fiddle around with the horn and got it working, and with Shawns help found the rare guts for the tail light. The rest of the bike is all original and in fantastic shape. Great riding, smooth and quiet. And the best part of all is the collector in Chicago who sold me the bike just so happened to be travelling to Chestnut Hollow which is 15 minutes from here, so he delivered it, no assembly required!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 29, 2017)

It took 4 months of negotiating , but this dynamic duo showed up this week. Shhhhh, quiet, my wife hasn't figured it out yet.
  From a family that owned them since new. The sellers father rode these. Unfortunately they had no pics of him on them. A 20" , which is the most common size found, and the 12", which is difficult to find, especially in amazing condition.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 29, 2017)

I found this 50's 7up cooler on the curb and this cool jc higgins tank at antique store.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 29, 2017)

This one eluded me a couple weeks ago on Facebook (See "18 Hours to late" in the CL/Ebay section).  Found it again on Letgo and made an offer.  Guy who had it use to be the organizer for Trexlertown named Paul (Paulsbicycleshop).  He still has some good stuff sitting around in his garage like a Ladies Firestone Bullnose frame with tank and badge.  Sold a few things in my collection over the week so I could pick up this one.  Thanks Cabers for making it possible! 

On a side note.  If you make an offer on an item and your offer is accepted by the seller, have some balls if you change your mind and let us know that you are no longer interested instead of wasting our time as we try to be courteous and give you a day to respond.  In that day I waited after notifying you, you logged into the Cabe 3 different times and never once bothered to respond to my PM.  Yes, we can see you being ignorant!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 29, 2017)

ivrjhnsn said:


> It took 4 months of negotiating , but this dynamic duo showed up this week. Shhhhh, quiet, my wife hasn't figured it out yet.
> From a family that owned them since new. The sellers father rode these. Unfortunately they had no pics of him on them. A 20" , which is the most common size found, and the 12", which is difficult to find, especially in amazing condition.
> 
> View attachment 415704
> ...



holp crap!! you hit the tricycle jackpot. beautiful pair.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 29, 2017)

I found this original paint 1950 Columbia Five Star Superb about 6 miles from my home.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 29, 2017)

An earlier seiss siren(right), this one is nickel plated. .
















Also got a few plates just need a 1940 to have a run from. 1935-1942 also these cool tin robots


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2017)

Some saddles arrived this week



 

Some very nice Italian leather:



 

And a very nice stamp thanks to a bud


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2017)

As some of you know I'm working on an article about the Flying Merkel bicycles. Fortunately our site owner has reproduced some much needed lit and I made the investment. Some good stuff in here. Did you know in 1896 the Racycle was offered with a 2 speed set-up very similar to the later Colson Hi-Lo? I'll do a separate post to discuss the value of literature but if you are going to take this hobby seriously you need to be informed. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 29, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> I found this 50's 7up cooler on the curb and this cool jc higgins tank at antique store.View attachment 415713 View attachment 415712 View attachment 415711



I just gave away the same tank.It has a real glass lens


----------



## petritl (Jan 29, 2017)

Just a pair of Cinelli bars and stem with Campagnolo Super Record brake levers.

Purchased the wife this great looking bicycle pump; hopefully it will last longer than the last that broke. It should, with the exception of the gauge the pump is aluminum and steel, the air chuck end is rebuildable.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 29, 2017)

I also got some repop early catalogs from 47jchiggins (exceptionally well done) and this pretty restored Troxel saddle for my incoming 1921 Crown.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 29, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> I found this 50's 7up cooler on the curb and this cool jc higgins tank at antique store.View attachment 415713 View attachment 415712 View attachment 415711




That cooler is fantastic.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 29, 2017)

decotriumph said:


> I found this original paint 1950 Columbia Five Star Superb about 6 miles from my home.



wow , nice one !!!!! nfrom bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 29, 2017)

Evans200 said:


> Good morning John!
> This past week saw the addition of bike #10 to my small collection. A "nearly all original" Christmas green 1953 AMF Roadmaster Luxury Liner. At some point the original headlight was discarded and replaced by a Seiss unit. I've purchased the correct light and am having a spray can of matching green paint mixed, should be ready in a couple days. Fiddle around with the horn and got it working, and with Shawns help found the rare guts for the tail light. The rest of the bike is all original and in fantastic shape. Great riding, smooth and quiet. And the best part of all is the collector in Chicago who sold me the bike just so happened to be travelling to Chestnut Hollow which is 15 minutes from here, so he delivered it, no assembly required!
> View attachment 415684 View attachment 415685 View attachment 415686 View attachment 415687 View attachment 415688 View attachment 415690 View attachment 415692



nice one al , i like the colours ,i had the same framed picture that i sold shawn for his roadmaster !!!!!here is two that was at fall memory lane


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 29, 2017)

Evans200 said:


> Good morning John!
> This past week saw the addition of bike #10 to my small collection. A "nearly all original" Christmas green 1953 AMF Roadmaster Luxury Liner. At some point the original headlight was discarded and replaced by a Seiss unit. I've purchased the correct light and am having a spray can of matching green paint mixed, should be ready in a couple days. Fiddle around with the horn and got it working, and with Shawns help found the rare guts for the tail light. The rest of the bike is all original and in fantastic shape. Great riding, smooth and quiet. And the best part of all is the collector in Chicago who sold me the bike just so happened to be travelling to Chestnut Hollow which is 15 minutes from here, so he delivered it, no assembly required!
> View attachment 415684 View attachment 415685 View attachment 415686 View attachment 415687 View attachment 415688 View attachment 415690 View attachment 415692



WOW! Thats a beauty,Looks new.Good for you.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks! Looks like a 2 year old well kept bike. Don't know the history behind it, but I'm guessing it spent decades stored inside.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ahoy matey ......I'm waiting for my 1890's pirate bike .....   Oh I can't wait


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 29, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> nice one al , i like the colours ,i had the same framed picture that i sold shawn for his roadmaster !!!!!here is two that was at fall memory lane
> 
> View attachment 415780
> 
> View attachment 415781



The Green L.L. at the bottom looks very familiar, I think it use to belong to a Cabe member. He had a His and Hers Green pair.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 29, 2017)

I have these California bars coming from Amanda (azbug-i).


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jan 29, 2017)

Picked up this Delta Silver Ray light this morning!
Frank









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 29, 2017)

Picked up a few things this week. A royal master head badge a few cranks which one I have no clue what it belongs to? Help will be great! And a rocket 66 accessorie horn which works!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2017)

I picked up a 1938 stamp album, mostly empty, but some mid 1800's items and others here and there.
Maybe Shawn can take a look @ Memory Lane...
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> View attachment 416147 View attachment 416148 View attachment 416149 View attachment 416150





Sure Chris I'd be happy to give it the once over but from what I'm seeing I hope this was inexpensive. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 29, 2017)

Autocycle parts and a Paper Doll to call my own.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 29, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> nice one al , i like the colours ,i had the same framed picture that i sold shawn for his roadmaster !!!!!here is two that was at fall memory lane
> 
> View attachment 415780
> 
> View attachment 415781



Thanks Larry. Green tires look pretty cool!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 29, 2017)

Picked up this 67 Racer at the Hoosier swap meet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 29, 2017)

Picked up this rare but rough 1961 Corvette 5 speed last month, was just able to get it out for a pic.  
Here's hope for those searching Craigslist; the  2 week old ad had no picture and said "Original Schwin Bicycle (yes one "n") with all original parts in very good condition. Come see it at our store...we don't answer email on CL". Glad I took a chance and went to look. Not "very good condition" but I can work with it. Much thanks to Gary GTs58 for letting me know it was real and for sharing his knowledge.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 29, 2017)

I may have gotten some chain-rings...... but I think I misplaced the Pics.....


----------



## dogdart (Jan 29, 2017)

I sold three bikes and bought
 three  , at Butler swap


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 29, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> nice one al , i like the colours ,i had the same framed picture that i sold shawn for his roadmaster !!!!!here is two that was at fall memory lane
> 
> View attachment 415780
> 
> View attachment 415781



My old luxury liner with the green tires


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 29, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> I picked up a 1938 stamp album, mostly empty, but some mid 1800's items and others here and there.
> Maybe Shawn can take a look @ Memory Lane...
> Chris



Pics are upside down


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 30, 2017)

A little late, but I forgot to post that I got these Bevin egg bells from a Cabe member last week.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 30, 2017)

I forgot these, from the guy I got the chainrings from, the Chief Mechanic on this car.....known him and his brother for 35 years....


----------



## partsguy (Jan 31, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Still too frigid to ride but, it's never to cold to pick. So...
> 
> Let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...



Here's my parts score from Indy. I also got a set of wheels (not pictured)





And a bike that MY DAD bought!





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

